# Looking for ideas



## CGFarm (Nov 13, 2007)

Searching for unusual cheese books. Send me your favorites please!
Denise


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Denise, welcome to the forum 

My favorite all time interesting cheese book is The Cheese Book by Vivienne Marquis and Patricia Haskell. I don't know if it is still in print but is sooo entertaining to read. If I pick it up I'll be distracted for the rest of the day!

Christy


----------



## CGFarm (Nov 13, 2007)

It looks like it's still in print. Can you tell me any unusual recipes that this book has?


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

What kind of recipes are you interested in? The recipes in this book are for useing cheeses, not making cheese per se. 


"By its own description, this hardback cookbook is a definitive guide to the cheeses of the world- from fresh courntry cheeses to Cheddars and blues, Parmesan, Camembert and Brie, pungent goat cheeses and the richest cremes. How they taste, how they are made, how to select and use them, their history and lore and a collection of great cheese recipes all in 315 pages! The book was penned in 1964 by Vivienne Marquis and Patricia Haskell."


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I just search on the net for any recipes I want.So sorry tho I do have Goats Produce Too


----------



## KUrby (Oct 27, 2007)

Not to high jack this thread, but Waldens Book Store said they could not find Goat's Produce Too, Can anyone help me find this book??
Karen


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

Karen it is available through Caprine Supply, Hoeggers, Amazon, Leeners, cheesemaking.com...


----------



## KUrby (Oct 27, 2007)

Oh Thank you! I will order it online then!! yeah
Is there another good cheese reciepe book out there, or just browse the net?
Karen


----------



## CGFarm (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm looking for unusual recipes for making cheese. 

HI! Karen, Dee is doing GREAT!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, in the recipe sticky http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php?topic=775.0

Christy


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Karen 
don't get all hiped up over the book I mentioned as just plain ole basic recipes and not all cheese at all.


----------

